# I have a bit of an odd project and looking for input (darkroom in a car)



## jaschiero (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a 1996 Ford Escort hatchback and am thinking of turning the back of it into a mobile darkroom, mainly for LF plate work and travel.  I am stuck on one aspect though, would dark red tint on the windows be sufficient for safelight conditions?  Or would I be better off hooking up a 12v light with safelight filter?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 22, 2013)

That is a rather odd project... I have no idea but love it - a darkroom for large format in a hatchback - your camera might be approching being as big as your darkroom. Actually it sounds like a modern day version of the early portable darkrooms; I have an antique safelight that uses a candle (a collector item, I don't plan to light it near chemistry) and it says something about being used camping etc. ... 

Are you looking to use something to tint the windows that's permanent? I wonder depending on where you live/would travel if there are restrictions on driving w/that type tinted windows. Maybe having something black (or is there anything clear red plastic?) that you could hang up and take down might be an option. 

It's an intriguing idea and might take some experimenting/setting up in the driveway/parking lot to figure out what could work, good luck with it. 

Sharon


----------



## timor (Feb 22, 2013)

jaschiero said:


> I am stuck on one aspect though, would dark red tint on the windows be sufficient for safelight conditions?


 Not very likely. Once it would be too much light for anything in the sens of volume, second thing red light is more for paper printing, not for handling negatives. You should have there total darkness rather or very weak green light used for controlled development.


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you given any thought to a motorhome?  A changing bag would not be easy for LF but is totally dark.  In the past there was a small portable darkroom t hat fit around an enlarger if my memory serves me.


----------



## BobMarvin (Feb 23, 2013)

FWIW Wee Gee did this about 70 years ago:

*WeeGee's car darkroom - Google Search*


----------



## Benco (Feb 23, 2013)

A transit van or such would be good, the box on them is roomy and has no windows anyway.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 23, 2013)

It sounds like you want an old fashioned dark box instead of a dark room. That was a large box with a small deep red shuttered window and a big hood that came up and over you down to the waist. They were, and still are, used for wet plate etc. For panchromatic film you would have complete darkness, for wet plate and other materials with limited spectral sensitivity you would use the little red window for light. Nowadays you could add a 12 V safelight, if you wanted.

Which processes do you want to do? Could you get away with a changing bag or changing tent?


----------



## jaschiero (Feb 24, 2013)

Helen B said:


> It sounds like you want an old fashioned dark box instead of a dark room. That was a large box with a small deep red shuttered window and a big hood that came up and over you down to the waist. They were, and still are, used for wet plate etc. For panchromatic film you would have complete darkness, for wet plate and other materials with limited spectral sensitivity you would use the little red window for light. Nowadays you could add a 12 V safelight, if you wanted.
> 
> Which processes do you want to do? Could you get away with a changing bag or changing tent?



That is exactly what I mean.  Wasn't aware it was called a darkbox.  But I am looking to experiment with some wetplate, as well as liquid paper emulsions on various substrates (glass, metals, ceramic, cloth, etc.).  I am trying to avoid wiring if possible (I would need to run it to the front of the car, and that involves removing all the inner panels.)

I am wanting to stick with my car for a few reasons.  1) economy, I get 35mpg and would be able to go on longer trips with a converted car rather than van or motorhome 2) my apartment complex allows 1 vehicle per licensed driver 3) cost (added insurance, property tax, maintenance, etc.)


----------

